# African Dwarf Frogs...banned in some states?



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok, so I had been poking around doing some research. I think I'm going to end up with a cycled 10 gallon tank soon, and my kid settled on some african dwarf frogs, shrimp, and snails. So i started doing some research on African Dwarf Frogs, how to feed them to make sure they get fed properly, how many to keep, etc. 

I went and asked a guy at petsmart if he ever has them. (Tank is still not ready yet, but just to know where to get them.) 
He said that I might have a hard time finding them in Virginia because they are becoming pests here, and people are releasing them.

So I googled around to see if they are illegal here, and I can only find this huge faux-scary news article about kids getting salmonella from them. (um....why were kids touching them? I thought you treat them like fish. I mean, my kids never touch their bettas...? Also, why arent eggs banned as well? Where is the big scary news article about how dangerous eggs are? And other reptile pets that you actually routinely handle, that also can sometimes carry this disease, if you're not careful about handwashing afterwards? I swear sometimes I think news people are just looking for stuff.)

But I could never find out if they are banned here or not. I live right on the border with North Carolina. I remember 10 years or so ago I use to work acrosss from a petstore who had african dwarf frogs all the time, and this was in North Carolina. Are they banned over there as well?

How does this work? Are they just not allowed to sell them, or I'm also not allowed to have one as well?
I'm confused. My kid was so excited. :-(


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

If they are considered an invasive species then it isn't illegal to own them, just to import/release them. You can order them online I think or just call around and see if any stores have hem or can get them in stock http://www.petsmart.com/live-pet/live-reptiles/african-dwarf-frog-zid36-4031859/cat-36-catid-700003


----------



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I think I'll probably end up ordering them. I've never ordered, like, a live animal before.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think you gotta order for in-store pickup from petsmart but another site may let you buy direct


----------

